# Débuter avec OpenGL dans Cocoa



## thomzz (10 Juin 2003)

Salut à tous,

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me donner quelques bon liens pour faire de la 3D (OpenGl) dans Cocoa (des liens en français ce serai cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Merci


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2003)

Un bon sujet à relancer.

J'ai un TP à faire au CNAM : gestion d'une marre au canard en OpenGL. Soit je le fait sur Windows comme tout le monde, soit j'essaye de le faire sur Mac.

est-ce que quelqu'un aurait de petits exemples tout simple pour faire bouger un simple motif en 2D sur un affichage plein écran. Les demos du site Apple developper sont bien mais trop complexe pour débuter ...


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2003)

Bien peut-être que MacGé n'est pas un forum ou passe les développeurs. Y-a-t-il d'autres forums spécialisés dev OS X en français si possible ?


----------



## Macthieu (14 Décembre 2003)

en voici un Site Internet sur la programmation. J'espère que ca va vous aider


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (14 Décembre 2003)

Utiliser la GLUT dans XCode


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour les liens. Par contre je n'ai pas encore XCode (je ne suis pas sous Jaguar). Quelle différence avec les Developer Tools  ? 

Et surtout est-ce qu'on peut coder en C++, sans la moindre ligne d'Objective C ?


----------



## plumber (17 Décembre 2003)

pourquoi aurais tu peur d'utiliser un language
qui serait moins batard et pas mal fini que le cpp


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2003)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi aurais tu peur d'utiliser un language
> qui serait moins batard et pas mal fini que le cpp



Parce que c'est l'outils exigé ! Et comme je l'ai dit le code doit être le plus commun entre PC et Mac. Donc pas d'objective C.


----------



## GilPINATEL (19 Décembre 2003)

Salut,
va voir là, c'est énorme :
http://nehe.gamedev.net
Tu vas dans le menu lessons de Open GL Tutorials dans la frame de gauche. Presque toutes les leçons ont été portées sous OS X en Cocoa (voir en bas de la page d'une leçon).
Il y a aussi ça :
http://c3dt.sourceforge.net/
Gil.


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2003)

GilPINATEL a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> va voir là, c'est énorme :
> http://nehe.gamedev.net
> Tu vas dans le menu lessons de Open GL Tutorials dans la frame de gauche. Presque toutes les leçons ont été portées sous OS X en Cocoa (voir en bas de la page d'une leçon).
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour le liens ! C'est sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais regarder ça en esperant trouver des exemples simples.


----------

